

Looking for an Android mail client with configurable push notification settings - viilaablr

Push notifications are great, but without the ability to customize them - they&#x27;re too inflexible. I want to specify when push notifications can arrive and create filters to get silent notifications from all my social networks, and it would be really cool to have the ability to set a custom sound for notifications.
======
b2stboy
In MyMail you can set the time period in which push notifications arrive, you
can filter notifications from social networks, and you won't be bothered by
spam. Oh, and the app lets you choice different sounds for notifications.

